# Shaker oval trays



## Bob (Feb 19, 2014)

Finally finished making these trays for Christmas gifts only to discover that Christmas is already over. I guess I am just really ahead for next Christmas.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 19, 2014)

Cool looking trays.

Ray


----------



## DKMD (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice work, Bob! I didn't realize you had a dozen kids!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 19, 2014)

Really cool trays, Bob. What kind of wood did you use?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow - Nice work Bob. The pins around the circumference would drive me crazy. Me thinks there is a lot more work there than it initially appears.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 20, 2014)

I've always wanted to try bending wood. Those are nice, elegant in their simplicity!


----------



## Patrude (Feb 20, 2014)

fine looking trays, great execution. Nicely done verry authentic looking


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice trays Bob! I made some nested shaker boxes years ago, still have the forms for bending, I always plan on making more, but never get around to it, they are a lot of fun to make. Those look pretty big, do you still use steam to bend them?


----------



## Bob (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks to all. The bands are cherry and the bottoms are baltic birch ply. The small pins around the circumference are tooth picks. I do use my steam box to bend the bands. The trays are about 14x20 inches. I started last fall making the oval boxes which are about 6x8.5x3 inches. I have gotten most of the bands from John Wilson but you could make your own if you had a thicknessing drum sander. I have struggled with the finish. I have tried to make it bullet proof so many frosty drinks could be served.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 20, 2014)

The more I look the more I like  they are simply fabulous


----------

